# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  ¿Seguro que son los ríos los que se salen y desbordan? Río Pas, Cantabria (1956-2014)

## NoRegistrado

Fotos comparativas demoledoras para las tesis de los hormigoneros. Las zonas inundables y los cauces se inundan, qué cosa más extraña...
Publicado en twitter por Rober Glez García y referenciado en facebook por Coagret:
https://twitter.com/GlezGarciaR
https://www.facebook.com/coagret?fref=nf

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (21-may-2014)

----------


## Castellano

Pues no, no se desbordan, ocupan su cauce natural. 

Perogrullada: Los daños y lamentos vienen de _okupar_ ese espacio.

----------

